# Reemplazar varistor?



## harcho (Nov 23, 2017)

buenas, he localizado este varistor en unas planchas de pelo que esta abierto y no funcionan, si lo pongo en corto las planchas van perfecto, el caso que no consigo encontrar referencias de el ni nada, para poder sustituirle, alguien me ayuda?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2017)

Algo está mal  , el varistor tiene circuito abierto mientras todo esté bien , si se pasa la tensión , se pone en corto , echa mal olor y hasta explota , haciendo quemar el fusible.

Así que seguramente estés cortocircuitando varistor y algo mas. , O alguna pista cortada (que no se ven , hay que medirlas a tester en Ohms estando el aparato desenchufado-desconectado de la red de alimentación.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 23, 2017)

Hola, posiblemente no sea un varistor y sea un NTC. Nunca vi varistor en electrodomésticos de ese tipo.
Hay que estudiar el circuito para saber si va conectado en serie o paralelo a la alimentación.


----------



## dladystarlight (Nov 23, 2017)

Quizás sea un fusible a pesar de ese encapsulado


----------



## pandacba (Nov 24, 2017)

No son NTC, por un motivo altamente valedero, las resistencias en frío tiene un valor mucho menor al nominal, y se suelen dañar, por eso las resistencias se suelen conectar en el paso por cero de la red, otra forma es poner una NTC, que limita la corriente inicial, esta al calelntarse disminuye su valor, en tanto que la resistencia ya calielnte tiene su valor nominal


----------



## harcho (Nov 24, 2017)

en la placa viene serigrafiado tnr, el componente va de la pata central de un transistor scr y va a la salida heat de las resistencias de la plancha, esto es lo que puedo contar...........


----------



## Fusatronica (Nov 24, 2017)

La sigla TNR significa Titanium-oxide based Non-linear Resistor, TNR son la nueva serie de Varistor, por ende el codigo corresponde a un Varistor MOV "Metal Oxide Varistor"  que también su encapsulado viene en ZOV "Zinc Oxide Varistor", el 391 es el voltaje del varistor, la K es la tolerancia al 10% y el D05 indica la serie dimensional.


----------



## harcho (Nov 24, 2017)

genial! ahora me queda encontrar uno por el que sustituirle y que sea facil de encontrar, un empujoncito mas?


----------



## Fusatronica (Nov 24, 2017)

la referencia correcta es 05D391K de 5mm, el mas comercial creo que es el 07D391K de 7mm, 010D391K de 10mm o alguno que sea VAC:250V VDC:390V le sirve, donde reparan fuentes de Xbox y consolas de vídeo juegos creo que lo puede encontrar:

https://www.mouser.es/ProductDetail/Bourns/MOV-07D391K/?qs=lgttKnAd%2b2CHSDoDjXQ4Dw==


----------



## ilcapo (May 11, 2018)

Hola amigos del foro, les comento que tengo una UPS la cual estalló el varistor por lo tanto no tengo el codigo para reemplazarlo, la UPS se conecta a 220V y en mi caja tengo uno con codigo S20K230 segun el datasheet es para 230V rms , mi pregunta es si este varistor me servirá ? o deberia colocarle uno de una tension mayor? Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2018)

Si , serviría.


----------



## andresmrtl (Mar 21, 2019)

Buenos días. Tengo un parlante pasivo Yamaha a15 (8 ohms, PGM 400w, Max 800w) al que se le quemó el varistor que funciona como protección del driver, y no encuentro los valores para reemplazarlo. Tampoco encuentro el circuito correspondiente. Alguien sabe de que manera puedo calcular, con los pocos datos que tengo, los valores de potencia y tensión que debería tener el varistor? 
Por el momento lo sustituí por una lamparita de 12v 5w y funciona, pero quisiera ponerle el componente original. Muchas gracias.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 21, 2019)

Este reria? no es un varistor es un fusible reseteable de 500ma


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 21, 2019)

capitanp dijo:


> Este reria? no es un varistor es un fusible reseteable de 500ma
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 177379
> Ver el archivo adjunto 177380


Bueno siendo este un componente reseteable, ya lo rearmaste para ver que funcione o esta muy dañado?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2019)

SKYFALL dijo:


> ya lo rearmaste para ver que funcione o esta muy dañado?


 
Oiga Don , no tiene botoncito  , es automático  , un PTC que aumenta muchísimo su "Ohmiaje" con la temperatura , ergo se calienta y se abre , se enfria y se cierra , exteriormente es idéntico al varistor.

Ptc Fusible Reseteable Mf-rm005 50ma 240v Itytarg - IT&T Argentina S.A.

Fusible Reseteable 250v 1a Ptc Itytarg - $ 29,99


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 21, 2019)

Grrr pense que tenia botoncito 😅


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2019)

Me imagino que es el reemplazo económico de las lámparas tubulares de 24 V o dos en serie


----------



## andresmrtl (Mar 21, 2019)

capitanp dijo:


> Este reria? no es un varistor es un fusible reseteable de 500ma
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 177379
> Ver el archivo adjunto 177380


Ese mismo! Pensaba que era un varistor. Muchas Gracias Capitanp.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me imagino que es el reemplazo económico de las lámparas tubulares de 24 V o dos en serie


Yo lo hice mas economico y le puse una lampara de 12 V. No creo que dure mucho. Mañana salgo a comprar el fusible.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2019)

Comprá dos lámparas de coche de unos 15Watt *de filamento no led* y ponelas en serie ,  originalmente traian dos tubulares en serie como las que iluminaban las enceradoras Yelmo

Lampara 12v Tubular Sofito 15w 41mm X10 Unidades - $ 399,99


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 21, 2019)

Y si que funcionan, los acoustimass de Bose traen bombillas de filamento en el crossover y funcionan de 10


----------



## andresmrtl (Mar 21, 2019)

Gracias por la ayuda y las soluciones


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2019)

Ya te decimos , antes traían las lámparas en serie para protección , evidentemente cómo las lámparas de filamento se irán dejando de fabricar (por las leds) , le van buscando distintas soluciones , evidentemente tu fusible reseteable ha estado funcionando demasiado hasta que se quemó definitivamente.


----------



## andresmrtl (Mar 21, 2019)

Tiene alrededor de 7 años de uso. No creo pase por el tiempo. Lo que sucedió fue que dejé los equipos en manos irresponsables. Le dieron mucha potencia y voló la protección.


----------

